# Western Montana



## BonMallari

I have it on reliable info that the first series will be a wide open triple with two retired guns

Good luck to all the entries, hope the judges and the FT committee get good weather and very few no birds


Edit : for those not aware the FT was moved to the Ronan area(instead of Missoula) and will take place on familiar grounds like the Fangsrud property...


----------



## DeWitt Boice

BonMallari said:


> I have it on reliable info that the first series will be a wide open triple with two retired guns
> 
> 
> you must have been talking to Alan Madsen


----------



## BonMallari

51 dogs to the land blind, sorry I do not have the #'s, the guys think they have a couple of good blinds ready for tomorrow....it was windy today, and temps dropped at night....


----------



## Northern Skies

Good luck to all. 

Does anyone have any news? 

Thanks Lorraine


----------



## BonMallari

of the 51 dogs that started the second series in the Open (land blind) eleven dogs picked up, the best job was a two whistle job, no dogs lined the blind

35 dogs to the water blind, setting up for it now...from the description it sounds like the judges are letting the dogs play and are letting them eliminate themselves...the water blind is hard to describe without a visual for not having visited the property in a while..but it sounds like a difficult angled entry type of test with the line well off the water's edge...the judges were excited about this test as far back as Thursday when they decided on it..

Lots of good work being shown by the dogs-handlers,dont expect them to push it and start a fourth series this afternoon...

sorry no numbers again, not in touch with the marshal who has that info


----------



## Northern Skies

Thanks Bon- appreciate the infor. 

Lorraine


----------



## BonMallari

Open callbacks to the 3rd series water blind

4,6,7,9,10,13-16,20-27,29,32-35,40,45,46,49,53,59,60,64,65,69,72,74


----------



## BonMallari

the third series water blind included a poison bird thrown on land away from the test(about 60yds) along with a dry shot...the dogs were then asked to cross three separate pieces of water to find the bird..there were quite a few dogs that refused to get into the water after the 30 yard land entry, the judges got some answers,no dog lined the blind, lots of choppy work....8 dogs picked up, 18 dogs to the fourth series

sorry no accurate numbers to report at this time....will post them if I receive them later after work

the fourth series should put an appropriate ending to a trial held on national caliber grounds...


----------



## Lynn

*Western Montana:*

The Qual was won by Jean Grammer with Tee--Congratulations! Heard Cindi Gunzer took second.

Amateur callbacks to the 4th are: L. Kolstad/Magic, C. Koeth/Lil, J.Grammer/Chip, M.Benn/Reba, D.Boice/Woody, J.Taylor/Sadie, J.Grammer/Tee, B.McKnight/Emmitt, B.White/Fred, R.Fangsrud/Adey, A. Woodyard/Banner, L. Calvert/Chance, L. Nelson/Rio, S.Scott/Guide, 
A.Woodyard/Rosie. THIS IS THIRD HAND SO ACCURANCY IS QUESTIONABLE.



BonMallari said:


> the third series water blind included a poison bird thrown on land away from the test(about 60yds) along with a dry shot...the dogs were then asked to cross three separate pieces of water to find the bird..there were quite a few dogs that refused to get into the water after the 30 yard land entry, the judges got some answers,no dog lined the blind, lots of choppy work....8 dogs picked up, 18 dogs to the fourth series
> 
> sorry no accurate numbers to report at this time....will post them if I receive them later after work
> 
> the fourth series should put an appropriate ending to a trial held on national caliber grounds...


----------



## Rick_C

Congrats Jean and Tee!!! You two are on quite the roll lately!!


----------



## Annette

congratulations to Jean and Tee on the Q win.


----------



## tbadams

Congratulations, Jean and Tee !!


----------



## BonMallari

the weather report is that it is cold (temps in the low 40's) at daybreak and a light rain falling...the judges are discussing whether the weather will affect the planned test since the forecast calls for rain most of the day and temps to not exceed the high 50's ...as soon as I get confirmation on what they are doing for the 4th series in the Open, I will post it


----------



## Guest

BonMallari said:


> ...as soon as I get confirmation on what they are doing for the 4th series in the Open, I will post it


Thanks for letting us know you will let us know what is going on when you know what is going on. You rock!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All I know is Mr. Bill & Emmitt took 2nd in The Am. Way to go!!!!


----------



## Lynn

Am Results: 1st Larry Calvert, 2nd Bill McKnight, 3rd Charlene Koeth, 4th Roger Fansgrud, RJ Marlene Benn, several JAMs.

Tests today were run with air temps 36-38 and rain. Very Cold!!!


----------



## BonMallari

Glenda Brown's dog # 40 with Karl Gunzer handling just won the Open

Big Congrats Glenda


----------



## Judy Myers

Congratulations to Glenda, Billie, and Karl on the Open win.


----------



## DMA

Congrats Lorraine on Gracie's derby 2nd


----------



## dogcommand

Congratulations Glenda!!!!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Glenda and Karl On Billie's Open win.


----------



## Annette

Congratulations to Larry,Bill,Charlie and Roger on the Am places and Marlene on the RJ


----------



## mpage

Congrats Glenda, billy, Karl way to go.


----------



## BonMallari

on a very cold morning the Open concluded with a quad worthy of the national caliber grounds on which they were held, they threw 3 birds over water with the two long guns retired, and the the flyer on land...there was a whole array of work turned in, a couple of pick ups, a few handles and excellent work done by the winner ..

it was a long test(time wise) but got the separation and answers the Judges were looking for

as stated earlier FC Shadow's Whiteshoes (Billie) - out of FC AFC Candlewood's Hawkeye Shadow x Bigwoods Fishtrap Judy MH...owner Glenda Brown, handled by Karl Gunzer

Eric Fangsrud placed second but not sure with which dog


----------



## Northern Skies

DMA said:


> Congrats Lorraine on Gracie's derby 2nd


Thanks Doug. We're surprised she did as well - we had to scratch her last week (Spokane FT) due to a stomach virus. 
This was her second Derby.


----------



## Andy Carlson

Congratulations, Lorraine!! Lizzie says Yippee for Gracie!!


----------



## SaltCreek

Congrats to Cody and Charles Smith/Cyndi Gunzer for the derby win!!


----------



## Northern Skies

Andy Carlson said:


> Congratulations, Lorraine!! Lizzie says Yippee for Gracie!!


Thanks Andy. 
Lorraine


----------



## Rick_C

Congratulations to Mike Taylor @ Skyhigh Retrievers and the owners for the Open 4th with Cruise, Qual 4th with Haze and Derby 2nd with Gracie. 3 out of 4 dogs entered placed (and the 4th made it to the water blind in the open), nice weekend guys!!


----------



## old'triever

Congratulations Yancy and Eric

What a consistent team!!!!

Yeah.......Mission Mountain Kennels


----------



## Becky Mills

Congratulations to Mrs. Glenda and Billie and Karl!!!!!!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Eric and Yancy onyour Open placement


----------



## Chad G

Congratulations Lorraine and Gracie we are so proud of you in Texas!
Chad


----------



## BonMallari

*Thank You Western Montana Retriever Club*

*I would like to thank the members of the Western Montana RC for their hospitality including the Fangsrud's, the Larsen's,Steve Zachry and Barney White. Thank you to the marshal's,gunners and birdboys for making our job easier and allowing Alan Madsen and I to just judge the dog work.

I have known Alan Madsen for almost twenty years,trained with him, and each of us has run under one another but never judged together..Thanks to Lanse Brown for suggesting the pairing and putting it together. It was nice to see familiar faces but as usual a judge has very little time to catch up with old friends and competitors. I hope that the competitors found our tests to be challenging and fair.

And finally a big Thank You to my wife MaryKent for challenging me to accept more judging assignments and giving me a long weekend pass from the clinic,home and you and the boys

Clint Mallari MD- Eagle ID*


..........


----------



## Northern Skies

BonMallari said:


> *I would like to thank the members of the Western Montana RC for their hospitality including the Fangsrud's, the Larsen's,Steve Zachry and Barney White. Thank you to the marshal's,gunners and birdboys for making our job easier and allowing Alan Madsen and I to just judge the dog work.
> 
> I have known Alan Madsen for almost twenty years,trained with him, and each of us has run under one another but never judged together..Thanks to Lanse Brown for suggesting the pairing and putting it together. It was nice to see familiar faces but as usual a judge has very little time to catch up with old friends and competitors. I hope that the competitors found our tests to be challenging and fair.
> 
> And finally a big Thank You to my wife MaryKent for challenging me to accept more judging assignments and giving me a long weekend pass from the clinic,home and you and the boys
> 
> Clint Mallari MD- Eagle ID*
> 
> 
> ..........


Thanks Clint for a fine job and congrats to all. 
Do you have any other placements you could kindly post? Placements on the Q and Derby? Thanks Lorraine


----------



## John Robinson

Thank you Clint. My first judging assignment was with Alan Madson. He was a great mentor, very fair minded with a quiet dry sense of humor. Your guy's test were fun and challenging all the way through, wish I did better in the forth, but at least we were there to give it a shot.

John


----------



## Rick_C

Northern Skies said:


> Thanks Clint for a fine job and congrats to all.
> Do you have any other placements you could kindly post? Placements on the Q and Derby? Thanks Lorraine


Lorraine, they are available on entryexpress.net


----------



## Northern Skies

Thanks -I got them. it took a little while to post on EE. I just couldn't wait. Lorraine


----------



## 2goldens

Huge congratulations Glenda!!


----------



## Bait

Judy Myers said:


> Congratulations to Glenda, Billie, and Karl on the Open win.


Congratulations, Glenda, Billie, and Karl!!


----------



## Bait

Annette said:


> congratulations to Jean and Tee on the Q win.


Congratulations, Jean and Tee!


----------

